# Mens Barbers in Lagos



## lb2008

Does anybody know where I can find a mens barbers in Lagos or in the surrounding areas?

An English one would be Ideal but Im not expecting there to be one!!

Or maybe point me in the direction of a potuguese equivalent to yellow pages website (yell . com) save me creating countless threads ;-)

thanks in advance


----------



## PETERFC

*Hair*

Hi

My son has a pair of hairdressers shears and he cuts his own. If all fails why not give it a try.

Peter the 666 man


----------



## vonbroughton

There is good portuguese men's barber shop in the main square in Lagos - praca Gil Eanes, my hubby uses it all the times. They speak good english.


----------



## lb2008

vonbroughton said:


> There is good portuguese men's barber shop in the main square in Lagos - praca Gil Eanes, my hubby uses it all the times. They speak good english.


Thats great I will give them a try this week! Many thanks


----------

